# [BDS] Barbados Roads & Highways



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

*List of highways in Barbados*. The main highways number 1–7, however there also smaller secondary routes off these main highways:


ABC Highway: Cave Hill, St. Michael–Seawell, Christ Church

Ermie Bourne Highway

Highway 1 (H1): Bridgetown–Farley Hill, St. Peter
Highway 1A (H1A): Holetown–Rock Hall, St. Thomas​Highway 1B (H1B): Speightstown–Six Men's Bay, St. Peter​Highway 1C (H1C): Clinketts, St. Lucy–Spring Hall, St. Lucy​
Highway 2 (H2): Bridgetown–Farley Hill, St. Peter
Highway 2A (H2A): Warrens–Bakers, St. Peter​
Highway 3 (H3): Bridgetown–Belleplaine, St. Andrew
Highway 3A (H3A): Coffee Gully, St. Joseph–Bruce Vale, St. Andrew​Highway 3B (H3B): Market Hill, St. George–Gall Hill, St. John​
Highway 4 (H4): Bridgetown–Massiah Street, St. John
Highway 4B (H4B): Carmichael, St. George–Thicket, St. Philip​
Highway 5 (H5): Bridgetown–Workhall, St. Philip

Highway 6 (H6): Bridgetown–Six Cross Roads, St. Philip

Highway 7 (H7): Bridgetown–Rock Hall St. Philip

Princess Alice Highway: Bridgetown–Fontabelle, St. Michael

Spring Garden Highway


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

*ABC Highway*
The ABC Highway is the main urban highway in Barbados. Opened in 1989, it is named after three famous Barbadian politicians: John Michael Geoffrey Manningham Adams, Errol Barrow, and Hugh Gordon Cummins. From the east, the highway stretches from the Grantley Adams International Airport in Christ Church, to the western end at Cave Hill Road and University Drive, Cave Hill Campus, University of the West Indies, in Saint Michael. It roughly encircles the Parish of Saint Michael and wider metropolitan area of Bridgetown.
The highway consist of both two-lane and dual carriageway sections with at-grade intersections, mostly roundabouts. A 2006–2007 expansion project enlarged some sections and there was some public sentiment voiced in local media about the project's lack of a competitive tender process or studies to justify costs.



















The ABC Highway provides relative ease of access to the Deep Water Harbour in Bridgetown. At the official western terminus, the road becomes University Drive (at Cave Hill). The road proceeds to the Frank Worrel roundabout where it has a junction with Highway 1 and Spring Garden Highway. From the Frank Worrel roundabout, direct access to the harbour is available via the Spring Garden Highway. At the end of Spring Garden Highway, direct access to the port is accessed by turning right onto President Kennedy Drive.

University Drive, westbound with port in distance


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

$3.0 million overpass on ABC Highway ,near CBC Barbados








By geminiexplorer2


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

ABC Highway in Warrens area, St. Michael









ABC Highway facing west towards the D'Arcy Scott Roundabout









ABC Highway in the Warrens area, facing east









The D'Arcy Scott roundabout in Warrens, St. Michael. At the centre of the junction of the ABC and Ronald Mapp Highways (H2A).









Ronald Mapp Highway (H2A) junction with the ABC Highway at the D'Arcy roundabout in Warrens, St. Micheal.


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Spring Garden Highway, northern section in the parish of Saint Michael









Central Section in the parish of Saint Michael


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

ABC Highway








By Jim Rainey


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Bridgetown urban roads*

Bridgetown has around 100.000 inhabitants in a 40 Km2 area. All seven of Barbados's primary Highways begin close to the City of Bridgetown, in the Parish of Saint Michael. They all fan out to the north, south and east to other parts of the island. Driving is done of the left-hand side of the road with a speed limit of 60 km/h in built-up areas. The speed limit on the ABC Highway is generally 80 km/h except in built-up areas.


















By Chaloos









By Chaloos









By Chaloos









By terrydu









By terrydu









By MilesD400









By MilesD400









By MilesD400


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Highway 3* from Bridgetown to Bathsheba






























































































































By sunmaya


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Highway 1 road sign in Saint Peter


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Aerial view of the Highway 7 in Oistins








By Sean Chandler / VT Carribean


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Road works


----------



## Satyricon84 (Feb 3, 2009)

Highway 2A


----------

